# Lucy Wiegersma loses horse at Burnham Market



## Bustermartin (3 April 2010)

The Telegraph reports today that Simon Porloe who fell at the last fence in the Advanced class at Burnham Market yesterday, was later PTS.  So sad, he was a lovely horse.  Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## tinkerbell88 (3 April 2010)

I was there yesterday but didn't see the actual fall. I was at the sj and turned to see horse lying on the floor, Lucy lying on the floor a long way from the horse and the horse wasn't moving. They were at the last fence, next to the warm up and start box, and it was all visible to everyone in the trade stands and sj.

They were quite quick to put screens up but the horse lay where it fell and made no attempt to move. Very very sad for all concerned!
Interestingly though they re-startede the xc soon after the fall while screens were still up and horse still on the ground and the riders just missed out the last fence, cantering past the horse ambulance and screens! Thought that was a bit odd but I understand they had hundreds of horses left to jump.


----------



## tinkerbell88 (3 April 2010)

I thought it was Porloe Alvin though, rather than Simon Porloe. I'm sure that's what I heard the commentator say but I may be wrong as it was very windy and hard to hear what they were saying.


----------



## cloudandmatrix (3 April 2010)

oh poor lucy thats very sad


----------



## amyneave (3 April 2010)

i wondered if something had happened as i noticed she had been eliminated and she has withdrawn from her other classes. 
So sad.
R.I.P


----------



## amyneave (3 April 2010)

tinkerbell88 said:



			I thought it was Porloe Alvin though, rather than Simon Porloe. I'm sure that's what I heard the commentator say but I may be wrong as it was very windy and hard to hear what they were saying.
		
Click to expand...

Results say that Porloe Alvin was eliminated, whereas Simon Porloe has been withdrawn


----------



## Chick1989 (3 April 2010)

I wondered when a forum would start on this matter. Yes it was Porloe Alvin. A friend who saw it said the horse got in very deep and jumped with one front leg and not the other. This resulted in a rotational fall and I presume that's when it broke its back (the broken back is not 100%, just what most of the riders thought had happened). 

A very sad piece of news.... and something you wouldn't expect to happen at the last fence(although this is silly as I know the last fence is as big and wide as the others).... reminds us all to ride every fence.... not just the technical ones!

Poor Lucy and I think its very important to not forget the owners at a time like this...! After all they owned him, paid and cared for him a great deal.  

RIP


----------



## chris_j (3 April 2010)

Thoughts to all concerned, horses are such precious fragile creatures.


----------



## beckypj (3 April 2010)

I was at Burnham yesterday and was at the leaf pit bit of the course when they announced a hold on course because of an unseated rider, there wasn't really any mention of the horse, at first I thought it was  Lucy who was badly hurt.I hadn't heard of Porloe Alvin before - was it his first advanced? There was at least a 30 minute hold but I had no idea it was because of the horse fatality . They then started speeding up the frequency of the horses coming onto the course as they were well behind. I do know they removed the very last fence after the fall though, and I did think was a bit odd as was a totally inoculous looking fence, one of the smallest on the course. The ground was very slippery and muddy in places, like in the woods just after the first 2 fences, but the organizers had done a brilliant job on the grassy areas, and so many horses came galloping past with their ears pricked, obviously loving the mud. Quite a few riders had refusals and the majority had loads of time faults, so heavy was the ground. My sympathy goes out to Lucy and all of the horses owners, as it is always a tragedy to lose a horse, at whatever level.

On a slightly more cheery note, I also walked past Piggy French and Pippa Funnell when they were walking the course and caught Pippa saying about the brush fences "I think it is a pretty w**ky fence, actually!" which made me giggle. But she went on to win, so it couldn't have been that bad! And we saw another rider have problems at the birch rail corners, her horse really didn't like the look of them and kept rearing up. I did feel sorry for her as she was eliminated for taking too long as Caroline Powell passed her. I couldn't believe how close I was to the riders, I saw Zara several times, nearly got run over by Angus Smales on horseback and walked past Caroline Powell and Georgie Davies! All in all, I enjoyed myself, despite the rain and biting wind (gave me an excuse to buy a nice padded gilet!) and am glad our little car managed to get off the car park!


----------



## archoak (3 April 2010)

How sad   I did wonder if they would run - they must have worked very hard on the ground.

On a lighter note I often walk past Georgie as my son's horse is at livery on her yard and he has lessons with her - she is lovely


----------



## jrp204 (3 April 2010)

We know Alvins owners and they will be devastated.


----------



## bogfarmer (3 April 2010)

Thank you all very much for your kind words for Lucy. It was indeed Porloe Alvin not Simon Porloe. It was an absolute tradegy for everyone involved ,for Lucy, Sarita and Chris Perkins (who owned him) and all the girls who looked after him. Not only was he a very good horse he was an extremely likeable character, and will be greatly missed. 
Lucy is a bit bent and I think will be off the road for a week or so, but nothing that won't get better with time. But once again thank you for support.


----------



## Supertrooper (3 April 2010)

Very sad for all involved, so sorry xx


----------



## Shipley (3 April 2010)

So sorry for all


----------



## kibob (3 April 2010)

Very sad for all concerned.  I hope Lucy has a quick recovery.


----------



## Doris68 (3 April 2010)

Such a sad thing to happen.
Sympathy to all involved.


----------



## Haniki (3 April 2010)

How unlucky to lose a horse at the last fence. Sympathy to all concerned and I hope Lucy mends quickly.


----------



## sam-b (3 April 2010)

Very sorry to read this x


----------



## sleepingdragon10 (3 April 2010)

bogfarmer said:



			Thank you all very much for your kind words for Lucy. It was indeed Porloe Alvin not Simon Porloe. It was an absolute tradegy for everyone involved ,for Lucy, Sarita and Chris Perkins (who owned him) and all the girls who looked after him. Not only was he a very good horse he was an extremely likeable character, and will be greatly missed. 
Lucy is a bit bent and I think will be off the road for a week or so, but nothing that won't get better with time. But once again thank you for support.
		
Click to expand...

How awful for everyone involved with the horse  
Wishing Lucy a speedy recovery

RIP Porloe Alvin

x


----------



## *hic* (3 April 2010)

As we left we saw the horse ambulance with the screens up and feared the worst.

RIP Porloe Alvin and sincere condolences to all who loved him and looked after him.


----------



## SecretSquirrell379 (3 April 2010)

bogfarmer said:



			Thank you all very much for your kind words for Lucy. It was indeed Porloe Alvin not Simon Porloe. It was an absolute tradegy for everyone involved ,for Lucy, Sarita and Chris Perkins (who owned him) and all the girls who looked after him. Not only was he a very good horse he was an extremely likeable character, and will be greatly missed. 
Lucy is a bit bent and I think will be off the road for a week or so, but nothing that won't get better with time. But once again thank you for support.
		
Click to expand...

RIP Alvin and I hope that Lucy is back on board very soon, so sad when this happens at what ever level


----------



## Moggy in Manolos (3 April 2010)

Very tragic indeed, I feel for lucy and the owners/carers of this horse, very sad for them all x


----------



## elizabeth1 (3 April 2010)

Somehow although we all know the risks of eventing we never expect it to be our horse.RIP Alvin and commiserations to everyone connected with him


----------



## Caledonia (3 April 2010)

Desperate.........
RIP Alvin and heartfelt sympathies to all connections


----------



## wizoz (3 April 2010)

Oh no, poor Lucy and all connections, very sad to read this


----------



## kerilli (3 April 2010)

So so sad to hear this, hugest condolences to his owners, groom and to poor Lucy, terrible thing to happen.


----------



## yeeharider (3 April 2010)

so very sad my heart goes to all involved RIP Alvin


----------



## welshchick (4 April 2010)

How awful, my thoughts are with Lucy and the horse's connections.


----------



## Puppy (4 April 2010)

what a terrible tragedy


----------



## Clairexx (4 April 2010)

So sad for everyone concerned, Our thoughts are with everone involved. And i wish Lucy a speedy recovery. R.I.P Porloe Alvin


----------



## JEP (5 April 2010)

So sorry to hear news about Lucy, she had a nasty fall at Somerley on Tuesday, so she's having a really awful week. The horse's owners are also very much in my thoughts.


----------



## sunflower (5 April 2010)

How terribly sad for all concerned


----------



## GlamourDol (5 April 2010)

How awful. So sad to lose another superb animal.
Thoughts go to all connected with him.


----------



## pinktiger (5 April 2010)

so very very sad, my heart goes out to all involved!!!xxxxxx


----------



## k1963 (5 April 2010)

Very sad news for all concerned - hope Lucy will be out & about soon x


----------



## lannerch (5 April 2010)

oh god all those that events worse nightmare., so sorry for Lucy, the horses owners and the groom that looked after him


----------



## alwaysbroke (6 April 2010)

So sad , sympathies to all involved


----------

